# Seafood Anyone?



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have noticed that I have an absolute repulsion to seafood since my thyroid was removed, and that I have really lost interest in eating any sort of fish since I went really hyperthyroid. This is unusual for me because I am a vegetarian who usually eats fish several times a week. I have not encountered much seafood until his past weekend, when I attended two different potlucks and did not realize I was putting seafood items on my plate...until I smelled them. And then the smell became so repulsive that I was unable to eat anything else off the plate until I got rid of the seafood. 
Since this seems to be related to my thyroid issues, I am just curious if anyone else has noticed this.


----------



## Allihurley (Sep 9, 2010)

Is it possible you are pregnant? Food aversion is a symptom of pregnancy, too.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Not pregnant. Would be pretty impossible.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> I have noticed that I have an absolute repulsion to seafood since my thyroid was removed, and that I have really lost interest in eating any sort of fish since I went really hyperthyroid. This is unusual for me because I am a vegetarian who usually eats fish several times a week. I have not encountered much seafood until his past weekend, when I attended two different potlucks and did not realize I was putting seafood items on my plate...until I smelled them. And then the smell became so repulsive that I was unable to eat anything else off the plate until I got rid of the seafood.
> Since this seems to be related to my thyroid issues, I am just curious if anyone else has noticed this.


Yes; I used to love seafood. Now, I could care less. Strange, is it not?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank god it's not just me. i've had enough of being a needle in a medical haystack.


----------



## Allihurley (Sep 9, 2010)

Do you think it has something to do with the iodine? I read somewhere you aren't supposed to have seaweed before a RAIU because of the iodine content it carries.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

it's possible, but I'm not sure how. I read up about it before my RAIU and when I was considering RAI. Basically, the thyroid absorbs all iodine in the body. That is why RAI works to kill your thyroid, and nothing else. 
Iodine actually makes normal thyroid function possible. From what I read, Low iodine is not really an issue in the US because our salt is iodized and we eat so much processed foods, but in other parts of the world, people can actually develop goiters from not getting enough iodine. 
I am not exactly what if any function iodine has on someone with no thyroid. That would be interesting to find out.

I am actually intrigued with the pregnancy suggestion (Still sure I'm not preggo) in that pregnancy is associated with lots of new hormones and thyroid disease is a hormone disease. I am sure my hormones are now re-adjusting now that I have no thyroid or natural thyroid hormones. I am wondering if there is a relation.

Lots of things to keep me procrastinating my grad school studies. Will have to wait for another day....


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I am having a similar issue, but not with seafood. There are many foods that tasted good to me before my surgery that now don't - certain kinds of chocolate. I LOVED all types of chocolate (except white chocolate) but now certain types taste ick to me. And many other foods. It's soooo weird.


----------

